# Telechargement qui s'arrête.



## uhqd (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde.
J'ai un problème avec les téléchargements sur MAC. Je tiens à dire que je ne télécharge rien d'illégal (à présent...). 

Voilà le problème : lorsque je télécharge un gros fichier (>100 Mo par ex.) ça commence très bien puis ça ralentit et ça s'arrête pour ne jamais reprendre.

Ce n'est pas un problème d'explorateur (firefox, chrome...) car parfois je lance le téléchargement depuis le software lui même (recherche de mise à jour). 

J'ai un iMac ("late 2009"), une freebox version ancienne (pas "revolution")
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre au moins si le problème vient de ma ligne de téléphone, de la freebox, ou d'une config du mac.

Merci à tous j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide...


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2012)

Il faut mener ton enquete de façon éliminatoire.

D'abord la Freebox.

-Regarde si ta fonction routeur est activée

-Regarde du coté du Mode ( patatte normal etc ) en fonction de ton utilisation . mode patate déconseillé , ( ça pourrait venir de là )

-Tu es branché en wifi ou en ethernet ? les coupures sont elles frequentes avec les deux connections ?

-Verifie tes parametres wifi freebox ( et change de canal au besoin ) par defaut c'est le 11 je crois, du coup ces canaux sont souvent saturés ou perturbés , passe sur le 7 par exemple.

Apres tout ça reviens donner des nouvelles et on regarderas coté Ordi.



Certains logiciels font du monitoring et affiche les infos que tu veux / comme debit de connection en temps réel , temperature etc ... cela pourrait etre utile pour voir ce qui se passe .

Je te conseille MenuMeters http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche19112-menumeters.html


----------



## Arlequin (26 Décembre 2012)

Hello

vérifie aussi que tu n'utilises pas de logiciels genre "download helper"


----------



## uhqd (20 Janvier 2013)

Merci à tous. En passant à la nouvelle freebox (révolution) tous mes problemes se sont réglés. Je serais parano je dirais que free génére le probleme pour que les gens changent leur freebox (+5 euros / mois au passage) mais heureusement je ne suis pas parano...


----------

